# Lucy's first trip to the groomer!



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

We just returned from her first trip to the groomer. I have to say, I am pretty happy with results! Although part of me thinks she looks a little like a schnauzer now. The first two pictures are her new "look" and the 3rd one is obviously her long hair a few days prior. 

I loved her long hair, but she was developing mats on her paws/legs and hated when I tried to brush them out. Additionally, she couldn't see due to the hair over her eyes. She looked like a hot mess. A random woman at the vet yesterday called my dog "scrappy." <--not nice! 

At over 4 months old and under 4 lbs, she's adorable. I'm biased though.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

It looks nice! She's really cute


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh she's adorable. Great that your pleased with the cut.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

It feels so nice to get that first grooming appt over & be pleased with the results! Almost a sigh of relief when you see them. Congrats on finding a groomer you're happy with. She's adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! Does she still have a ponytail up top?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love Lucy in her little cut!


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks! She gets cuter as she ages


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice job! Does she still have a ponytail up top?


No she doesn't have a ponytail. I tried but she rubbed her head all over until it came off! Hah. What you may be referring to are her ears as they sit higher on her head than most Havs I've seen and may look like a ponytail from her pics. While she's a purebred Hav, her ears are perky with lots of cartilage, almost like a Yorkie.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such a sweet baby! She looks adorable!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Great new look of Lucy, she's definitely a sweetheart!


----------

